# Help a total newcomer Live Steam fan please



## OOLiveSteam (Dec 14, 2010)

i've modelled in Z scale for years, got heavily into Hornby Live Steam, OO Scale (same track as HO) but am now attracted to live Steam in 1/29 or 1/32 G Scale and particularly the big Pacifics, Mikados, Hudson etc.

What I want to know is are these locos powerful enough and are the trucks strong enough to pull a 200 lb adult plus a couple of grand-kids on a ride-on wagon.

I've scoured youtube and can't see anything under 5" pulling real people.

Please help an absolute newcomer to the scale.

Thank you

Adrian


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings and welcome, 

No they are not these are really set up to be just models, and yes you will have to get into the 5" size locomotives before you ride behind.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Andre Anderson on 14 Dec 2010 04:29 PM 
Greetings and welcome, 

No they are not these are really set up to be just models, and yes you will have to get into the 5" size locomotives before you ride behind. 

There is more to it than just the pulling power of the engine. "G"-gauge track is a lot weaker than the rail used for the larger scales. Car trucks/wheels and car bodies are also quite small to be putting humans on. But, there are some people that have proved that the engines are capable of pulling at least one human adult. Most often it was done by putting the "G"-gauge tracks in the gauge of a larger scale, usually 7.5/7.25-inch gauge.

5-inch gauge is somewhat popular, but there are also some models (used to be popular) in 3.5-inch gauge. Many model engineering clubs have an elevated line that is dual 5 and 3.5 inch gauges in addition to the even more popular 7.5/7.25 inch gauge on the ground.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

G scale LS are not made for ride on purposes. If you want ride on yyou need to go to 7 1/2 gage track to be able to fully ride and not having limbs hanging out side of the rider car. Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, one can ride behind gauge one. Many years ago when I first got interested in live steam I saw a video on an owner in Japan laying flat on his stomach riding on an elevated gauge one track riding behind a Big Boy. Many of the gauge one engines pull train over 200 lbs worth of coaches. Some where Dan Pantages has video of ride behind of his locomotive. The photo below is Justin being pulled by his K27 convert coal fired locomotive.










This train is pulling over 200 lbs up grade at one point in the layout:


----------

